
Shipping the James Webb Space Telescope Mirrors Cross Country (2012) - jdnier
https://www.flickr.com/photos/nasawebbtelescope/7986258321/in/album-72157631620904885/
======
jdnier
The Flickr photo stream makes for an interesting story in pictures of the
packaging and shipping process.

